# Cepsa gas bottle.



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Went to a local council recycling site today and managed to blag a Cepsa aluminium gas bottle.The guys on site initially said they couldn't let me have it but then looked the other way while I lifted it and stashed it in my car.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

A box of biscuits oils the wheels :wink: - and if you approach the blokes in the right way they will usually let you have a bottle of any kind.

They will around here anyway, as the empty bottles are a nuisance to them, and they have to pay to be rid of them I believe.

Dave


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

If you did that at our local recycling centre you would probably be arrested for theft.
When my neighbour recently took and old cooker there he bumped into a friend who was looking for one to put in his kitchen whilst he was refurbishing it.
It had already been unloaded from the car onto the ground while this transaction took place.Whereupon a jobsworth council employee strode up and informed my neighbour that as it was now council property if he put it in his friends car he would be reported to the police for theft .No amount of pleading by my neighbour suggesting he was still recycling the cooker made any difference as the man from the council stood firm. So in the in end the cooker was left there and the friend probably had to buy a new cooker he didn't really want.
Isn't that the real waste of resources?


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

I'am not going to reveal the exact location but I was told that they weren't allowed to let anything leave the facility or they would be sacked.There were some good looking cookers and fridges there that I'am sure would have done someone,find this an absolute disgrace,we really have become a throwaway society. :x


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

One of our local tips (at Stratford on Avon) has a recycling centre on site. You drop off anything you think is saleable and they charge a small sum for charity.

Some really useful stuff is recycled this way, but of course there's a list of things they can't accept because of 'Elf an' bloody Safety. :evil: 

Why can't more of them do that?

Dave :roll:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

You do know they are "Non contracto" and you can just buy them without a deposit in Spain. :wink: But I am sure they would like it back next time you go. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

When I was in Spain last year I was told that you needed to take out a contract that took 2 weeks to come through before you got a bottle,and you needed a Spanish address.Was a bit worried I would run out of gas last year,now I don't need to worry. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Qnapper (Jul 26, 2012)

bigtree said:


> When I was in Spain last year I was told that you needed to take out a contract that took 2 weeks to come through before you got a bottle,and you needed a Spanish address.Was a bit worried I would run out of gas last year,now I don't need to worry. :lol: :lol:


Thats is not true as we live in Spain. All you need to do is leave a deposit 20/30 euros and collect full bottle right away. Return bottle get deposit back.

John


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

We live in Valencia area just take MT bottle to swop for full one (prices vary) More expensive at a garage.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I paid 10 euro for a cepsa bottle half full with a reg, plus a length of hose to connect to the van when over there last year to keep us going. just before we left we had to exchange it for a fresh one.this is now stored in the garage while I work out how to connect it to the system without using the bar bq . we have the cut off system with the green buttons on the hoses and the regulator.

cabby

Oh yes meant to say our local council yard has a charity recycle space.


----------

